
Ask HN: Have you ever considered becoming a single parent through surrogacy? - lumberjack
I am wondering if you ever thought about it as an alternative to a traditional family, or as a Plan B in case you are romantically unsuccessful.<p>Would love to hear the opinions of this community on this topic.
======
corvallis
I would rather never be a parent rather than be a parent without a partner.
The logistics of infant care alone would wreak havoc on my physical and mental
health. Working full time to support said infant and time commitments such as
doctors appointments and enrichment activities associated with a growing child
sounds like a complete nightmare. If one has extended family to help out,
that’s a different story, but ageing parents or others with their own lives
can’t be excessively burdened for my choices.

